# marinades that you will never fess up to.



## jmforge (Mar 12, 2012)

I am not a cook by most standards, but I do mess around on occasion. I came up with a marinade for grilled shrimp and lobster appetizers for when the family has a big fish cookout after a trip to the Keys a few years back that I'm almost ashamed to admit to.:big grin: I use Captain Morgan's rum (cooking is probably the only legitimate use for this swill) bottled Kikoman teriyaki sauce, a little extra dash of vanilla extract and some powdered ginger. Shameful, but folks love it. Any of you pros have any secret blends of 11 herbs and spices that you would never want your customers to find out about?:lol2:


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 12, 2012)

coca cola and grape jelly braised pit ham.lol


----------



## jmforge (Mar 12, 2012)

I have heard of a number of recipes using soda like Coke or Dr. Pepper for ham, but never grape jelly. That sounds interesting. Another one that some people like, but I don't, is soaking "meaty" saltwater fish like tuna, wahoo or kingfish in bottled Italian dressing.


sachem allison said:


> coca cola and grape jelly braised pit ham.lol


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 12, 2012)

actually i like apricot jam better, but a lot of folks like the grape. this was back in my catering days in syracuse


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 12, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> actually i like apricot jam better, but a lot of folks like the grape. this was back in my catering days in syracuse



+1 on the apricot, Peach preserves work great too.


----------



## cnochef (Mar 12, 2012)

I make a great sauce for pork tenderloin with the fond, white wine, apricot jam and hot pepper jelly.


----------



## cnochef (Mar 12, 2012)

Chicken and potatoes marinated in Wishbone Italian dressing and then roasted or grilled is excellent.


----------



## Bishopmaker (Mar 12, 2012)

Hmm my drunken chicken is kind of weird. Whole chicken on top of a beer can thats half full with spices added then put on the pit. Not really a marinade but does kind of the same thing


----------



## stevenStefano (Mar 12, 2012)

Not really a marinade and more a sauce, but one of the ways we do pork fillet in work is to just fry it in a little butter then add red wine vinegar loads of honey and a little ginger, then let it reduce till it is syrupy and add some stir-fry type veg. Tastes great and couldn't be much simpler


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Mar 12, 2012)

I marinade my pork in mayo, minced garlic, grated onion, some vinegar, salt and pepper to taste. Then I grill it. Then people wer their pants. Then i tell them how its made.


----------



## hax9215 (Mar 12, 2012)

Coca-cola, Sorghum, hard cider, and apple butter on country ham.

Hax the cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Mar 12, 2012)

...spread on, stirred, and sliced with a cleaver, of course!


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 12, 2012)

As a European I am always amazed by the amount of sugar that I find in many American recipes and products, and that seems to include marinades. Is there any really good reason for them? I just find a lot of things here too sweet to eat...

Stefan


----------



## jmforge (Mar 12, 2012)

Imagine our surprise the first time we take a big bite of whipped cream most places in Europe. :big grin: Stefan, I suspect it may be because "sweeteners" were not as much of a luxury item in the New World early on like they were across the pond.


apicius9 said:


> As a European I am always amazed by the amount of sugar that I find in many American recipes and products, and that seems to include marinades. Is there any really good reason for them? I just find a lot of things here too sweet to eat...
> 
> Stefan


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 12, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> As a European I am always amazed by the amount of sugar that I find in many American recipes and products, and that seems to include marinades. Is there any really good reason for them? I just find a lot of things here too sweet to eat...
> 
> Stefan



For marinades it helps caramelization. For most things it is a vicious cycle caused by people getting used to a certain amount of sugar and wanting more then getting used to that amount, etc.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 12, 2012)

hax9215 said:


> Coca-cola, Sorghum, hard cider, and apple butter on country ham.
> 
> Hax the cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!



That is really amazing - I use the same recipe except somehow the hard cider doesn't seem to get on the meat!


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 12, 2012)

French dressing. That's it just throw the flank steak in a bucket o french dressing. lol


----------

